# Caesar Creek Marina Update



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

From this mornings Cincinnati Enquirer.

Long-awaited Caesar Creek Marina to Break Ground


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cant read without a subscription. Any chance you can cut and paste info into thread. Thanks
Salmonid


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

*Long-awaited Caesar Creek marina to break ground*

*Story Highlights*

Long-awaited marina at Caesar Creek Lake in Warren County to feature 120 boat slips, refueling station and landside parking.
State looks to partner with private developer to expand marina in second phase to 300 boat slips with added amenities.
Marina anticipated to increase boater safety and boost local economy.

MASSIE TWP.  After being put on hold for decades, construction is expected to soon begin on what's being billed as one of the largest public inland marinas in Southwest Ohio.

Work is expected to get underway as soon as next week  Mother Nature willing, of course  on the first phase of a new $10 million marina at Caesar Creek Lake.

The 7,900-acre park in the northeast corner of Warren County draws thousands of outdoor enthusiasts each year. The park's 2,830-acre lake  the deepest lake in the state, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources  proves an especially enticing lure for boaters.

"You have a body of water over 1,000 acres with unlimited horsepower in a relatively close and growing metropolitan area  that's why we targeted Caesar Creek as that opportunity," said Phil Miller, a deputy chief of parks and recreation with the Ohio State Parks.

Built in the mid-1970s as a flood-control reservoir, the lake's original master plans included a proposed marina.

However, those plans languished as water safety funds  derived from 7/8ths of one percent of state gas tax  were diverted to other lakes across the state, said boating enthusiast Art Harden.

The Clearcreek Township resident began advocating for the marina in the late 1990s. He conducted a seven-year study of state parks funding which he said indicated Caesar Creek State Park received just $115,000 of $70 million spent on state park capital improvement funds in that time.

Harden persevered and in 2011, the state finally set aside funding for the long-awaited marina.

"It's been like pushing a rope trying to get this thing going," he said. "Slowly but surely, it just kept turning and turning."
Caesar Creek Lake

Caesar Creek Lake (Photo: Provided/U.S. Army Corps of Engineers)

The delays didn't end with funding. Before construction of the marina could begin, the area was required to first be surveyed to ensure no archaeological sites were present, a requirement of all projects built on federal land.

The state manages most of the park, but the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers built and controls the lake.

In the spring of 2012, archaeologists from Columbus-based Ohio Valley Archaeology surveyed about 50 acres of land that will be disturbed during marina construction.

Last year, officials lowered the lake to allow crews to comb the uncovered lake bottom, but no major artifacts were found.

In January, state officials released $8.8 million for the project's first phase, which includes a full-service marina with 120 boat slips, refueling station, parking and a place to purchase food and ice.

The marina, to be built just north of the bridge crossing the lake on Ohio 73, is expected to open for the 2016 boating season.

Officials plan to begin accepting bids from private developers later this year for the project's second phase, a $2 million investment they anticipate will expand the marina to 300 slips and add amenities like boat service and repair and winter storage.

"What we're really interested in is a long-term partnership that gives marina operators and developers the opportunity to establish what they think is appropriate in the footprint approved by the Army Corps of Engineers and ODNR," said Miller.

Miller said several local state lakes like Hueston Woods State Park near Oxford offer smaller marinas. But the nearest comparable marina to the one envisioned at Caesar Creek Lake is at Allen Creek State Park in Delaware County, north of Columbus.

The state looks to the Boating on Ohio Waterways plan, conducted every five years by ODNR's Division of Watercraft, in considering funding for capital improvement projects at state parks, said Miller.

That report factors in considerations like park and lake size, attendance, proximity to major metropolitan cities and future population trends, he said.

"We can see that Warren County is projected to be a rapidly growing county," said Miller. "We saw a specific demand in that part of the state and a lack of amenities and it gave us that additional push to establish the financial resources to move forward."

One person who won't be in line to test out the marina will be Harden. After advocating for the project for more than a decade, Harden says he plans to move to northern Ohio before the marina opens.

Still, he says the marina will help contribute to boater safety, offering refueling stations and emergency access, and that it will boost the local economy as boaters stock up at stores and dine at area restaurants.

"There's a lot of pluses for the marina," said Harden. "I think it's going to be a big benefit to the community."

About Caesar Creek Lake

The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers began construction of the dam at Caesar Creek Lake in 1971. Featuring 40 miles of shoreline, Caesar Creek Lake is the deepest lake in Ohio, with a normal water depth of 115 feet near the dam. The lake is one of 24 Ohio state park lakes that allow unlimited horsepower for boating, while its numerous bays provide an excellent habitat for fish. The area below the dam is a scenic gorge, owned by the state of Ohio


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope they get on with it so the lake can be refilled and the marina can get on with the business of failing.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I would think Art Harden ought to turn the first shovel of dirt at the ground-breaking!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Mason. The sooner they get done with it the sooner we can read about funding shortfalls and the lack of a private company to run it....... I just want it done so we can ice/dock fish it through the winter like we do at all the orher state park marinas

Salmonid


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm looking forward to wintertime jigging off those deep docks too Mark.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Fishing from docks are prohibited.


----------



## Fishstories (Apr 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard for sure how long they are going to have the water level so low? I have heard that it will be back up in the spring but I also heard that it could be down till the project is done. Fingers crossed on the spring.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Personally I just don't think it will fail. It seems to me that lake has a huge amount of pleasure boats/jet ski's and that's kind of what the marina's cater too.
In some respect's I would think it would be a benefit to help clear those ramps on the weekends.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

crappiedude said:


> Personally I just don't think it will fail. It seems to me that lake has a huge amount of pleasure boats/jet ski's and that's kind of what the marina's cater too.
> In some respect's I would think it would be a benefit to help clear those ramps on the weekends.


I believe that you have to rent a dock in order to use the Marina ramps.I don't think it's for the general public.

What State project is booming at the time being? How many have shut down or eventually went out? I will predict this project will eventually not make it.But it will add some structure to the lake.

Now I see where Art is jumping ship.Figures.



Roscoe


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

all state marina slips/docks are fishable from Nov 1st through April 1st when there are NO boats in them. BTW, I should have clarified that we are talking about marina slips/docks not ramp docks. Sorry for the confusion. 

Salmonid


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fail, not fail, I could care less just get on with it and fill the lake back up so I can put my boat on the water when the weather breaks and go fishing without worrying about ripping the bottom of my boat/motor off. I got a jones goin on over here. Tired of everything being white and brown, I need some GREEN in my life and I don't mean money, although money is good


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Terra Rysing said:


> Fishing from docks are prohibited.


It's never stopped anyone before. I've fished from the docks late at night and waved at the Ranger when he drove through. I've fished in the daytime come to think about it.

They are supposed to have fishing docks at this new marina anyway.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> I will predict this project will eventually not make it.


I'm not so sure. CC is between Cincy and Dayton and it has no marinas. Little Rocky Fork manages to keep three marinas going and it's nearly 2 hours from Cincy.

I'm looking forward to putting our pontoon in so my wife and her friends can go out during the week days. She already knows how to connect the battery and that everything will have to be carried in.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Fail, not fail, I could care less just get on with it and fill the lake back up so I can put my boat on the water when the weather breaks and go fishing without worrying about ripping the bottom of my boat/motor off. I got a jones goin on over here. Tired of everything being white and brown, I need some GREEN in my life and I don't mean money, although money is good


The lake is lowered every winter for flood control purposes. Last year was more significantly dropped for the archeological studies, even so after the 1st 2 rains of the spring the lake was within 10 inches of "normal" controlled level.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Mason52 said:


> Fail, not fail, I could care less just get on with it and fill the lake back up so I can put my boat on the water when the weather breaks and go fishing without worrying about ripping the bottom of my boat/motor off. I got a jones goin on over here. Tired of everything being white and brown, I need some GREEN in my life and I don't mean money, although money is good


Cc is the deepest lae in oh. Use some common sense and you will be fine.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

longhaulpointer said:


> The lake is lowered every winter for flood control purposes. Last year was more significantly dropped for the archeological studies, even so after the 1st 2 rains of the spring the lake was within 10 inches of "normal" controlled level.


In a routine year you can still put in at the ramps during the winter pool. I used to winter kayak a lot out of Wellman and would see the same people out on the lake as long as there wasn't significant ice. We've had many winters with very little ice. Can't do that with the extra draw down, the end of the ramps are exposed.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Terra Rysing said:


> Cc is the deepest lae in oh. Use some common sense and you will be fine.


Pass the popcorn, this is going to get good! Another classic OGF winter thread!


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

The lake will soon be filled with militant sail boaters full of indignant right of way


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, they lower the lake 3 feet every year to Winter pool. I'm well aware of that. On the other hand 13 feet can make a good deal of difference in what is just under the surface that no one can say is there for sure. As far as common sense goes that should be every day on the lake, although that seldom happens from what I have seen out there. Some do, most don't.
As far as the Spring rains go, it may bring the lake up some but, they are going to keep it down till they get all the dredging done for the marina. It's gonna take a minute to take out 6-8-10 feet, what ever it is, of the lake bottom. So if it goes up they will just open the gates wide open till it's back down as long as it doesn't flood the people down stream out.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Mason52 said:


> Yes, they lower the lake 3 feet every year to Winter pool. I'm well aware of that. On the other hand 13 feet can make a good deal of difference in what is just under the surface that no one can say is there for sure. As far as common sense goes that should be every day on the lake, although that seldom happens from what I have seen out there. Some do, most don't.
> 
> As far as the Spring rains go, it may bring the lake up some but, they are going to keep it down till they get all the dredging done for the marina. It's gonna take a minute to take out 6-8-10 feet, what ever it is, of the lake bottom. So if it goes up they will just open the gates wide open till it's back down as long as it doesn't flood the people down stream out.



Wide open, wooooo. Find me on the tailwaters baby, crappie and saugeye bonanza i reckon. Anyone know where I can find flow rates?


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Yes, they lower the lake 3 feet every year to Winter pool. I'm well aware of that. On the other hand 13 feet can make a good deal of difference in what is just under the surface that no one can say is there for sure. As far as common sense goes that should be every day on the lake, although that seldom happens from what I have seen out there. Some do, most don't.
> As far as the Spring rains go, it may bring the lake up some but, they are going to keep it down till they get all the dredging done for the marina. It's gonna take a minute to take out 6-8-10 feet, what ever it is, of the lake bottom. So if it goes up they will just open the gates wide open till it's back down as long as it doesn't flood the people down stream out.


It's interesting to walk around the lake when it's this low to see what's around. My kids enjoy "treasure hunting". I enjoy seeing all the crap people have sank to attract fish.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Hopefully the water does not get low enough to expose the hidden weed beds.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

H2O Mellon said:


> Pass the popcorn, this is going to get good! Another classic OGF winter thread!


You bring the food, I'll bring the home brew!  The CC marina threads seem to always generate a little controversy.

BTW Mason, are you a beer drinker? I figure I owe you a 12 pack or two.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

backlashed said:


> You bring the food, I'll bring the home brew!  The CC marina threads seem to always generate a little controversy.
> 
> BTW Mason, are you a beer drinker? I figure I owe you a 12 pack or two.


Not really. You don't owe me anything anyway. You have to help your fellow man when he's in distress, or at least being towed


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone hear or see when it is going to happen ?


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Thar' she blows!
Guess here's the beginning of the marina project. M52, they really are, probably, going to need to open the gates wide open. I think it's gonna rain all day tomorrow once it starts. And be warm enough to start a good melt (sorry to the ice guys around).
That lil' fence could be in trouble.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Gotta tell this. When my wife first went by and saw something, she called me and said, "They're bulldozing out on the ice!"
Not quite.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

SamiFish said:


> Wide open, wooooo. Find me on the tailwaters baby, crappie and saugeye bonanza i reckon. Anyone know where I can find flow rates?



http://155.80.93.250/wc/reports/lkreport.html


----------



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

That lil fence would be ok if there was no ice on the lake but I am afraid the ice will rip it out. I know this cause I installed it. That was a nasty mess


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm curious about how the wave attenuation barrier is anchored at the point where it is furthest from shore. Particularly, if they are going to have to draw down the lake further to pour concrete anchors. I know they can pour concrete in water but how do they integrate the concrete anchor with the bottom of the lake without drawing it down? Maybe they are going to use pre-cast concrete anchors. I'd like to hear from some of you concrete guys on what you think or know about how this can be done. 

Another thing, does anyone know if the wave attenuation barrier is removable? In the design drawings there was a concrete fisherman's pier on the barrier. I wonder if that was taken out with the re-bid?


----------



## yslabs (Mar 4, 2008)

pakrat said:


> That lil fence would be ok if there was no ice on the lake but I am afraid the ice will rip it out. I know this cause I installed it. That was a nasty mess


Hey pakrat- you and phil on this project? and if so I assume you 2 will be auctioning off waypoints!!!!


----------



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

No slabs just me. As for the wave barricade it will look like big plastic pipe they told me yesterday that they will use big concrete anchors to hold it down and the docks in place


----------



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

[ATTACH]107671.vB[/ATTACH]
Got the JD Stuck in the junk we call bottom


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

pakrat said:


> No slabs just me. As for the wave barricade it will look like big plastic pipe they told me yesterday that they will use big concrete anchors to hold it down and the docks in place


Thanks! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

pakrat said:


> [ATTACH]107671[/ATTACH]
> Got the JD Stuck in the junk we call bottom


Looks like it's off to a good start.


Roscoe


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Ol'Bassman said:


> I'm curious about how the wave attenuation barrier is anchored at the point where it is furthest from shore. Particularly, if they are going to have to draw down the lake further to pour concrete anchors. I know they can pour concrete in water but how do they integrate the concrete anchor with the bottom of the lake without drawing it down? Maybe they are going to use pre-cast concrete anchors. I'd like to hear from some of you concrete guys on what you think or know about how this can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, does anyone know if the wave attenuation barrier is removable? In the design drawings there was a concrete fisherman's pier on the barrier. I wonder if that was taken out with the re-bid?



I wouldn't think they would have to draw the lake down to pour anchors.
They could embed a pipe down to the bottom , drill inside of it , pump out the sludge then pour the anchor.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

10 to 18 ft would be nice may have to go deeper for the sailboats anyone know how deep the water is going to be at the marina ?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Since the water is so deep I'm thinking a precast anchor of some kind. I have seen the plans for how much they are taking out but don't really remember what they are taking out. Want to say it was 8 or 10 feet, can't be much more the lake is only down 13 ft


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Riverbum said:


> I wouldn't think they would have to draw the lake down to pour anchors.
> They could embed a pipe down to the bottom , drill inside of it , pump out the sludge then pour the anchor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


That explains a lot! Thanks. I'm glad there are alternatives to dropping the lake any further.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the key plan and you can see around 10 ft if you look at the contour lines


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Thks that should make for a good spot to fish for just about everything


----------



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

My understanding is they are not going to drive anything in the lake bed. As for how much they are taking out it will be real close to 13 ft toe of slope was real close to were we put the silt fence and it was right on the waters edge. I just pray the ice didn't get it cause I really do not want to have to run that again


----------



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

And they are not supposed to draw it down any more then were it was. They better get to hogging the dirt out cause the corp is gonna fill it back up april 25


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

pakrat, thanks for all the info. We'll need the coordinates of that JD if you have to leave it there, LOL. I've got at least one picture from the same spot every day so far. They're in my phone, though. I'll post them later tonight when I can. Sorry, looked to me like the ice did get the fence.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Here is the key plan and you can see around 10 ft if you look at the contour lines


Right click on the image, select 'view image' and it will go full screen.

I want to see sheet C311. Where did you find this Mason?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

backlashed said:


> Right click on the image, select 'view image' and it will go full screen.
> 
> I want to see sheet C311. Where did you find this Mason?


It's on our web site. One of our members is big dog at a G C and he posted it
I think he has the whole set of funny papers so prolly has 311 but I haven't seen it. To be honest I was never really all that interested but kind of want to see what it does to the Spring fishing. Last year when it was still down I caught fish in places I had never even seen one before. Two or three of them just walking the bank before you could launch a boat. I'll ask if he has it next time I talk with him.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Right click on the image, select 'view image' and it will go full screen.
> 
> I want to see sheet C311. Where did you find this Mason?


Why don't you Google CC Marina and you will find everything you need. 



Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I did the google thing and this it what I found. I think it's been changed some but this was the 2013 design.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...REdDeA_pdyD5hjg&bvm=bv.87611401,d.aWw&cad=rja


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Why don't you Google CC Marina and you will find everything you need. It's that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Mason might be able to save me a lot of time and aggravation. It's that simple.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Because Mason might be able to save me a lot of time and aggravation. It's that simple.


Did he? B4 I mentioned Google you had no idea where to find a sheet unless Mason's buddy had one.I wasn't trying to be smart by the simple sentence by the way.I's tryin to hep ya.



Roscoe


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

All the drawings I've been able to find are design and concept drawings. They are not detailed construction drawings. Detailed section drawings showing a cut through all those C drawing would answer a lot of questions but I guess that is to much to ask of designers. Leave it up to the contractor to guess at the details. 

One thing I did notice, reading through some of the design BS is the following:

"3.3.3 Spawning Beds

Fishing is a popular activity at Caesar Creek. It is known
as one of the best crappie fishing lakes within the state. To
help support spawning, enhance fishing opportunities and
provide an attractive alternative shoreline treatment, two
spawning beds are being constructed. These spawning beds
target key sport sh species like crappie, largemouth bass
and sunfish - all of which reproduce naturally in the lake.
To create target species habitat, the Schematic Design calls
for the development of shelves that vary from two to eight
feet in depth. Sunfish will use the shallowest areas, while
bass and crappie will seek the mid to deep water zones.
Various structures, including head-sized boulders, logs,
cobble piles and cribs, will be installed in the beds to create
beneficial habitat."

I'm hoping this didn't get chopped in the budget squeeze.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the spawning ID. Never to much of that in any lake. The definitely changed the design. I wish they had left the big radius break walls in it. I did see somewhere in that nonsense something about how they are supposed to anchor the break walls. They did like everything else I read on there and gave about 4 different ways and why they excluded this one or that one. I guess their trying to show everyone that they really gave the design some thought:Banane48: Now, Olbassman, don't get me started on blue prints. They seem to get worse every year. Just spent the last week going thru a set that ended up being clear as mud 

And Roscoe, really. The drawing I put up there prolly can be found on the builders exchange if you have access. I don't but, might be someone on here that does. I went over by there yesterday. Not much really going on. They have cleared a lot of stuff over behind the youth pond and here and there and there is a fair amount of equipment on site. I'm sure this week it should get going good. There is a lot of overburden to move out of there. Went over by the Wellman ramp also and with the ice on the lake I couldn't really tell if you can still launch off that ramp or not.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Mason52 said:


> I like the spawning ID. Never to much of that in any lake. The definitely changed the design. I wish they had left the big radius break walls in it. I did see somewhere in that nonsense something about how they are supposed to anchor the break walls. They did like everything else I read on there and gave about 4 different ways and why they excluded this one or that one. I guess their trying to show everyone that they really gave the design some thought:Banane48: Now, Olbassman, don't get me started on blue prints. They seem to get worse every year. Just spent the last week going thru a set that ended up being clear as mud
> 
> And Roscoe, really. The drawing I put up there prolly can be found on the builders exchange if you have access. I don't but, might be someone on here that does. I went over by there yesterday. Not much really going on. They have cleared a lot of stuff over behind the youth pond and here and there and there is a fair amount of equipment on site. I'm sure this week it should get going good. There is a lot of overburden to move out of there. Went over by the Wellman ramp also and with the ice on the lake I couldn't really tell if you can still launch off that ramp or not.


What you mean Mason by really? 




Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Because Mason might be able to save me a lot of time and aggravation. It's that simple.


I want to apologize for any offensive statements that I said.After reading it over I realized that I made a mistake. Sorry! Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

It wouldn't take much for the DNR to make this lake one of the best in the east or this part of the country but will they?

2 foot of more summer pool would do wonders and a good start and no cost IMO.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Updated pics. Sorry, AFK too much. Been finding myself cruising around CC too much. Cabin fever.
First pic shows the same view of the site as earlier but with ice on 3-7-15.
Second pic shows a closer view and how the ice has covered the installed fence on 3-7. Sorry pak.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

More pics from CC re marina. Don't know how to add them with captions. First pic is of the survey post at the site with coordinates (hope that's OK pak), second is of the line of heavy equipment they had lined up just off the main site on this day (all of these were taken on 3-7). It was pretty impressive to a guy who's not in construction. There were 9 huge pieces of earth moving equipment in this row, in case you can't make them all out. I think they are pretty serious about this deal... Third pic is of the initial area they cleared with just the "light stuff" like Bobcats and similar sized stuff.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

More pics from CC Marina project:
First, another timeline pic of the state of the site on 3-8. Notice you can see some people on rocks inside the fence.
Second, a view from right down at the site, of the fence underwater and in ice.
Third, an example of the junk you'll find now after all the good baits have been found by those scouring the shoreline during the low water.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

More CC Marina pics, this time from across the lake:
First, a shot of the pipes (intake from the pump house to the water tower?) near the pump station.
Second, another shot near the pump house...
Third, a shot from the water's edge seen in that second pic, back toward *"THE FACILITY".*
Fourth, a warning regarding the facility: "Warning! Tampering With This Facility Is A Federal Offense!" You can walk by, though. Hey South St.
Guess this post isn't exactly about the marina...


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Finally some pics from today, 3-11, of the CC marina project:
First, a timeline pic from 3-11-15.
Second, a pic from the same spot, a closer view of the bigger earth moving stuff on the site at work.
Third, jump back across the lake to the pump station view from earlier, and you can sort of see how seemingly every piece of equipment they had was truckin' like crazy all over the place at this time.
Fourth, the shallow point reaching out from the jet ski put-in area, where I THOUGHT the marina was going to go. On the RH side you can just see the pump station across the lake. I've got a heck of a story about an emergency situation requiring me to use my 4x4 to stick my trailer in the water right there, to get my boat out the last time I fished Caesar this year. Legal? Well, I'm finally going to attend an OGF event here soon, OSG's talk, and maybe I'll tell it to someone after we hit the second venue.
Sorry about all the posts, I don't know how to add captions and I just couldn't keep all that straight in one post. I'll try to keep the pics updated.


----------



## Yakbird (Nov 26, 2014)

I just want to thank all contributors to this thread. You have been so informative with your comments, descriptions, and pictures. I'm sure I speak for all of us MANY viewers here. It's so much fun to watch and hear the unfolding of this project through you. Hope I can return the favor somehow, someday. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Yakbird said:


> I just want to thank all contributors to this thread. You have been so informative with your comments, descriptions, and pictures. I'm sure I speak for all of us MANY viewers here. It's so much fun to watch and hear the unfolding of this project through you. Hope I can return the favor somehow, someday. Thanks again!!!



I second this, thanks for the updates!


----------



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I new the ice would get it. And I told them yahoos that but what do I know I have only installed 5 million feet of silt fence in the last 6 years. They will be calling for us to do it again. That's alright it 44hr.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Pakrat, LOL Anytime the Feds are in charge nothing makes much sense ! BUT what job security you have cause of it, I would get that silt fence back up before the big rain hits this weekend so you can put it back up next week . Somewhere it is in the 80 million dollar budget .
Anyone that is really opposed to this project for a large fee I could go throw all of the broken arrrowheads and pottery bits I have saved over 50 years all over the site. That would put a wrench in the progress ! Just kidding !


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll just be glad to see the ice off the lake so I can get out and fish.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I second that, Mason. Not much change, but just to keep updated:
First, the marina site on 3/13. Second, the same a little closer up. Third, the Young Rd. Boat Launch at the upper end of the lake. And, just for fun, fourth and fifth, a couple of the campground ramp over at Cowan Lake. It's getting there. Maybe soon we can put in and push some ice around somewhere, maybe even catch some of those fabled ice-out fish. There are even a few isolated areas where you could walk and fish right now, though most are very hard to access.
BTW, I'm beginning to feel a little like a junior version of a SW forum rock star. Seems I've been doing a lot of looking without any fishing, though I haven't seen a carp jump lately. Hope to meet him and many others later today.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> I want to apologize for any offensive statements that I said.After reading it over I realized that I made a mistake. Sorry! Good Luck.
> 
> Roscoe


It's OK Roscoe. I was hoping he might be able to point me right to the source. I've been frustrated by many a Google search that has given all kinds of information except the bit that I want.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Missed a couple days of progress pics re the marina. Phone got broken and been under a car for 3 days. However, last time by the lake was open! As far as I could see, looked completely open to me. First pic is marina site on Tue 3/17. The lake is up over the fence. Not sure if they'll leave it there. Second pic is of the Wellman ramp same day. BTW, Cowan is also completely open (third pic of main ramp at Cowan 3/17).


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

lake is still up a bit i did remove and put in the dumpster about 30 - 40 feet of the slit fence that floated just past wellmans ramp with 6 bales of straw tied to it . also the park removed the old docks at furnace shores ramp gues we are getting new ones finally.the spillway is open good looks like you could whitewater raft it .


----------



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

Was there all day today. Corp is pulling it back down. The flat you see still has to come down 4.5 more feet all the way to were my silt fence was. Looks like they are taking out the little island next to old 73.Nutty thanks for picking that up but I do not think that was mine I had no straw involved. Mine was one sold run from fishing pier to old 73 no splices except were I got stuck but that was like a 200' piece the rest was a 2300 piece. We will see what mine looks like when they get the water back down. Not going to be pretty.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Went around the lake just looking yesterday.Its as low as Ive ever seen it.If they dont bring it up soon enough will it hurt the spawn?That would be a shame just to build a marina that I think is gona be a bust.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Three more from 3-20, 3-23, and 3-25-15. I'll be able to get better closeups when I get my phone replaced or find my old camera, sorry. I didn't have time to stop and talk to the wildlife officer parked at the ramp. He was engaged in conversation with a guy right there in the water on a bass boat. I would hope that the subject of the inaccessibility of the lake from all but one ramp came up in their conversation. Really, though, I don't know what they can do about it if the lake must be at its current level in order to work on the marina. Maybe they should post warning signs, since some guys won't realize that there is a dropoff just out of sight in most of the lanes at the Wellman ramp. Perhaps they should just block those lanes off.


----------



## RCall (May 30, 2012)

Pics I took this evening:


----------



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

R all did they make it up to old 73 yet?


----------



## RCall (May 30, 2012)

pakrat said:


> R all did they make it up to old 73 yet?


It looked like they had stopped just on the north side of it.


----------



## RCall (May 30, 2012)




----------



## MuskieHunter43 (May 12, 2013)

Can I get a boat in at any of the ramps ?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was out last week and I could launch but with the water so low it's become a huge pain with any wind. You can only use the far left well man ramp if looking out towards the lake (as of last week). I prob won't go out there again until they raise the water back up. I did manage to boat one fish out of my two trips so far but as I said trying to launch especially by yourself and if there's some wind is frustrating.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I launched alone Sunday. It was cold and windy and I had no problems. Use a long rope, push the boat off hard, let the wind take it in whatever direction it wants, then beach it to that side of the trailer.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

MuskieHunter43 said:


> Can I get a boat in at any of the ramps ?


You can launch at Wellman ramp. I was out today till I got dumped on. We have an outing this Saturday April 4th at Caesar for anyone wanting to come out and fish for muskies and maybe win a couple bucks. $20.00 entry fee Wellman ramp 7:00 AM till 3:00 PM cookout after.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

So is the lake fishable? Anybody catching anything when they go?


----------



## MuskieHunter43 (May 12, 2013)

Wish I could Saturday , we are hitting Cave Run Saturday and probably thinking Tuesday at Caesars . Let's us know how it goes .


----------

